# Squeaking from from A arms



## aLOSTarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a 2003 Prairie 650. The from suspension squeaks alot recently and i narrowed it down to the 2 bolts wher the lower arm bolts to the frame. I can't seem to find a bearing or bushing for it. 

Anyone know if I can remove the bolts, grease them and put back or what am I missing?? 

Would i beable to use a jack and remove the bolts and get them back in without taking out the shock(s) ??? Thanks !!!

I tried posting this in the Kawasaki Drivetrain & Suspension section but said I couldn't


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Might be worth a try.... my buddies RZR squeaked like crazy; turns out the bolts for the arms were too tight. Backed them off an 1/8th turn each and squeaking was gone. Over torqued from the factory.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

R U sure that's where the squeak is coming from? The bottom shock bushing is usually where the first squeak comes from it can be removed, cleaned and greased


----------

